# Crusty stuff on Beamers neck area



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, So today I noticed a few spots on beamers neck where he has some hard crusty spors. When I take a closer looks it seems to be under the hair on the skin and is all hard and crusty like... perhaps scabs? What else could this be? Should I take him to the vet to see what they say?

Thanks..
Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Could it be an allergic reaction or some thing where his collar has rubbed? I'd probably make a vet visit only for the fact that you don't want them to get infected if he scratches. Hopefully it's just skin build up and they'll recommend you use a tar-based shampoo (t-Gel human formula works well too).

Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Could not be a collar... he only wears a harness and that does not go anywhere near the trouble area.. hmmmmm.. 

What is skin buildup?>??

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well, it could be a lot of things - usually seen on dogs with more folds - the shedding skin gets caught up in the folds and then nasty things start to grow. But it's important not to self-diagnose and have the vet check on the off chance they might be benign growths. I haven't heard these to be a problem in Havanese, but hey, they are dogs so I'm sure they get skin issues just like other breeds on occasion.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ryan,
I agree with Lisa. Also, does it have an odor? What color is it? Does he scratch it a lot? Have there been any changes to food, detergents used, shampoo's used, pesticides, any cleaning products, etc? Is there hair loss?

Kathy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*"He just got groomed yesterday and is looking very handsome!"*
Do you think it could be a reaction to the soap the groomer used?
Also if it was there before the grooming shouldn't she have mentioned to you?
PS-I agree with Kathy and Lisa


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Are they small spots? Something similar happened to Stogie and Melissa finally found out he had gotten some flea bites from a new grooming place she had taken him to. (it's been awhile ago, I think that is how things went)


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Could not be a collar... he only wears a harness and that does not go anywhere near the trouble area.. hmmmmm..
> 
> What is skin buildup?>??
> 
> Ryan


off topic...what do you do with his dog tags without a collar?

joe


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Kathy,

Does not seem to have an odur. We just took a closer look at it and wet it. Looks like a scab of some sort. No changes to food..detergents?? Yesterday the groomer used whatever shampoo they use.. no idea what it was... 
Does not seem to be any hair loss in the area...

Hmmm.. think i will take him to the vet tomorrow and see what they think..

Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Hi Kathy,
> 
> Does not seem to have an odur. We just took a closer look at it and wet it. Looks like a scab of some sort. No changes to food..detergents?? Yesterday the groomer used whatever shampoo they use.. no idea what it was...
> Does not seem to be any hair loss in the area...
> ...


I would take him to be checked too. How big are these spots? It makes me wonder if they had a noose on him while he was being groomed and he was fighting to get out of it and it rubbed his neck too much and caused something similar to we would call rug burn on him.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing... maybe soemthing happend at the groomers? 1 spot is like the size of a dime.. the other 2 are smaller..

He was pretty matted up in that area, and she brushed him out really well, so u think she would have seen this with all the time she spent on that area?? hmmmm
maybe i should call her up?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> I was thinking the same thing... maybe soemthing happend at the groomers? 1 spot is like the size of a dime.. the other 2 are smaller..
> 
> He was pretty matted up in that area, and she brushed him out really well, so u think she would have seen this with all the time she spent on that area?? hmmmm
> maybe i should call her up?


Well, also if he was matted in that area, it could be a reaction to whatever they may have put on him to help get the mats out.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Its actually more on his upper chest rather than the are where a collar would go..


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Joe, Beamer is naked while in the house and when we go for walks and whatever, the tags go on the harness!

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I hope you can get it figured out, Ryan. It sounds puzzling.



mugsy said:


> off topic...what do you do with his dog tags without a collar?
> joe


I don't know about Ryan, but I put all my dog tags into a file that I have on each dog. (Actually, each dog has about 10 files on them. It would go into my veterinary file.) Is that what you mean?

When my puppies come back to visit and have a collar with tags, I remove the collar and leave it with their items so we can put it back on before they leave. (For overnight stays or vacations, not for a drop-in visit.)


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Ryan,

Bogart had the same problem the first time I brought him back from the groomer. I think it was an allergic reaction to the shampoo. I washed Bogart aftwards and the scabs then went away. I spoke to the groomer and she said that she uses a hypoallergenic shampoo. The last few times I took Bogart and Brando there, they didn't seem to have a reaction. 

I'm 100% sure it was a reaction to somthing at the groomers. Give her a call and let her know. I am taking Bogie and Brando there tomorrow and I will let her know.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,

So you have seen this to eh?? very odd.. i wonder what it is then? maybe some sort of dematting spray she is using?? I will call her and see what she says...
Do you think I should still take him tot he vet??

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I did take Bogart to the vet. They took a quick look, it wasn't a real appt but the vet didn't really know what it was. 

I kinda have a feeling it is some type of dematting spray or something along the lines. Afterwards when I told the groomer she showed me the shampoo she uses. The funny thing was I told her to use it again, I wanted to make sure it was the shampoo. But Bogie and Brando have never had a reaction since. 

I'm going to ask her tomorrow if she uses a dematting spray or any other product.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I suggest you either wash Beamer yourself to get rid of whatsever on his skin. It worked for Bogart. After I washed him I'd say in about 2 days the scabs were gone and they had been on him at that point for about 4 days.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,
sounds like the same thing to me?? Was it like chunky scaby type stuff? was it also on the chest or other areas to? His chest was the only badly matted area he had. Was Bogart also badly matted on the chest when it happend?

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually on Bogart it was on his back and neck only. He was matted but I honestly don't remember how badly. It was definitely the same scaby stuff. I'm leaving for the groomer in about 15 min. I'll talk to her then. Like I said, it was only the first time. I've never had a problem afterwards and I've been back with both dogs about 4 times.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Since the dog had mats where the scabs are, the groomer may have gotten a little too aggressive about going after those mats.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I've seen scabs before underneath mats - very common that a dog scratches itself - creates a little scab but in the process also creates a mat. I'd try a medicated shampoo like T-gel or a dandruff shampoo (something with menthol in it can help soothe irritated skin). See how the scabs look after the bath. If he's leaving them alone, perhaps wait a day or two before the vet visit - but if he's scratching - get him to the vet pronto - it may be a simple allergic reaction and benedryl would have been all he needed but those skin infections can be heck to clear up and why not avoid antibiotics if you can? Sure wish you could take a picture so we could be more helpful. Hugs!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I just called the groomer and she does not know how that could have happend. She said his chest/neck area was all clear and pink while getting groomed and did not notice any crusty stuff, so it happend during or after getting back from the groomers.

She said it could be somesort of breakout from being stressed during the grooming? is that possible? He was there for like 6 hours.

Very odd....

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I mentioned it to her as well when I dropped off my guys. BTW I got a 25% discount today because I recommended you lol

I would just wash Beamer to make sure it's not the shampoo. It only happened the once to me and never again. Bogart wasn't even itchy from it. 

BTW I just found out from the groomer that she does express the anal glands when grooming. I didn't even know that! I told her not to do it to my guys unless I ask her specifically.

Daniel


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan what about doing one of those Vinegar baths they were talking about in another thread so that way if it is residue from the products, it helps it come off? Maybe someone who does that could post how?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Ryan,

If the crusty area doesn't start looking better soon, your vet might be able to at least give you something topical for the skin to help it heal.

Quite a mystery. A dime sized area sounds like abrasion or something contact-based, rather than allergy scabs (which would be smaller and all over).

Poor Beamer!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,

You know what, I was wonderign what was going on with his butt?? Since being home from the groomer, he has been dragging his butt on the ground... He has NEVER done this before. Could it be from her doing his anal glands?? I thought it was cause she shaved his butt hole are so close he was just trying to scratch/itch it..
'hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ryan, it could be either! Quite a few of my puppy owners have noticed butt dragging after a trip to the groomer (even without having anal glands expressed) and I'm pretty sure it is from the clippers and hair shaved around the rear that gets itchy.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Since the dog had mats where the scabs are, the groomer may have gotten a little too aggressive about going after those mats.


That is my guess. Maybe a razor burn or rope burn too.
Carole


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, well my parents in law insist on taking him to the vet today.. (I'm at work) So lets see what the vet has to say about it.. hmm..

He also seems very sad/quiet since being home from the groomers on Saturday... Does anyone else havs act differently after grooming?

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm my guys have never done that after coming back from the groomer. But she does shave the bum close. I suspect it's just that.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

The vet will probably just tell you to watch and see what happens...for a fee of course...I didn't give Bogey anything and just watched then washed him. He was fine. 

Bogart was pretty matted today when I took him to the groomers. It was from being soaked from the rain a couple of times. I was too lazy to brush him. She called me back and told me that he is matted and that she didn't want to continue brushing him out because it hurt him too much. She gave me a choice. Shave him down or bring him home and try brushing him out myself a bit to get some of the worse matts out. She knows I don't like him shaved right down. Luckily I'm working from home today, I picked up Bogey, brought him home, used my detangling spray on him and brushed him out as much as possible, then brought him back. We'll see what happens...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Haahahah.. Daniel, shes probably scared to brush him out now.. lol


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Ryan I think it sounds like he got scratched through the dematting process. Maybe she brushed one area too many times and then combed and the skin got a boo boo from that. The vet should give you some topical stuff to help. I hope its something simple like that and nothing serious.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, the vet said it was a 'hot spot' possibly from his harness and being wet? I doubt it though since the harness does not go near that area and he is never wet.. hmmmmm.... BUT, they had to shave down his neck/chest to get a good look at it though... ughhhhhh.. 
They gave him some cream and said should get better in a 5-7 days...

I will take a picture tonight for you all to see...

Very oddd.......

Ryan


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That does seem odd, especially since the harness is never wet, etc. I can't believe they had to shave him to tell you that - seems rather excessive. Poor Beamer, he doesnt know what is going on the little guy.

I love your avatar picture of him, it cracks me up every time I see it.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Ahh Ryan...they shaved his chest down for no reason. All you had to do was wash him like I did bogart and it would have gone away in a day or two. Poor Beamer lol Well there goes the nice grooming. Seems to me the vet knew how to take your money.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is back home and pretty upset. They shaved his chest where the sores are. They picked off the scabs and washed them out. He seems to be in a fair bit of pain right now from the raw sores on his chest area. He can hardly even lie down and chew his sticks and bones. He just looks soooo sad. The vet also expressed his anal glands so he keeps on dragging his butt all over the place... So he is hurting from the front and back! ughhhh.. Poor Beamer..

I tried to take some pics of the sores but was having some issues.. err.. i will try again later is Beamer will let me.

There are 2 large sores about the size of quarters maybe. They gave us some medicated cream to apply 3 times a day to the area.

Beamer needs some positive thought thrown his way!! 

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow I can't believe they picked off the sores! That just seems like a crazy thing to do to expose the wound. I would be [email protected] at the vet. When I had the vet look at them on Bogart I asked is it a tick or something like that. They said no. I asked could it be an allergic reaction and they said maybe. I told them I would give it a few days and see how it goes before doing anything. Once I washed Bogart they sort of dried up and disappeared.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I was not actually at the vet, so I'm not sure what i would have done. But its hard to turn down the vets advice, you know? They said the sore needs to be cleaned out. Anyhow, she does not think it was from grooming. It had to of been there before and just got really agitated from the brushing. The groomer said she did not notice anything when she was grooming him.

I dunno.. i just feel so bad for Beamer now.. he is NOT HAPPY at all..


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

lol I'm the opposite. I question everything my vet says. I think she gets a little upset at me cause I always tell her "well I did some research and ...". She usually doesn't look happy cause she knows she's going to get an argument out of me. I think we should always question what they tell us. Not that they don't know what they are doing but I like to make sure I'm informed as much as possible and understand the reasoning behind everything.

Well all 3 of us are sending Beamer "healing vibes". I'm sure he'll be back to his happy self in short order. Hopefully this won't scare him next time he goes to the groomer.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww poor beamer!!! I am sending healing thoughts his way. Jasper had hot spots when he was younger. but a quarter size sounds large. did they give him any steroids? Are you doing anything new food wise for Beamer Ryan?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy - just the same old raw food.. Well maybe not quite quarter size.. there is 2 of them that are merged and is a quarter size together... then another which is a bit smaller..

Daniel - I totally hear that.. i always question the vet to... I called her when i got home to question her why she did what she did.. i was on the phone with her for a good 10 minutes..

Do your guys ever drag their butts when they get the anal glands cleaned?

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Nope. Hell as of today I didn't even know they anal glands were being expressed by the groomer. I've only seen Bogart drag his butt on the ground once. I told the groomer not to do that any longer. With the firm poops there really should be a need. Maybe once or twic a year. 

Possibly the vet didn't do a good job expressing the glands. Funny thing is if you didn't tell the groomer not to, she would have done it. So does that mean Beamer was expressed twice? That's probably why. His butt is sore...

Wow Beamer sure is having a rough weekend. Poor guy.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I do not think the groomer did his butt glands.. the Vet said they were full. She said when she checked on the outside she said they felt fine. (groomers check outside) but when she checked from the INSIDE she could feel they needed to be done. lol...
Who knows... lol
Poor beamerson!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Hope Beamer will feel better very soon and his sores will heal fast. Sad when our furbabies have booboos and feel a little down.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> I just called the groomer and she does not know how that could have happend. She said his chest/neck area was all clear and pink while getting groomed and did not notice any crusty stuff, so it happend during or after getting back from the groomers.
> 
> She said it could be somesort of breakout from being stressed during the grooming? is that possible? He was there for like 6 hours.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a groomers way of avoiding any kind of potential lawsuit.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'm going to have to go with your vet on this one - how it happened I'm not sure. But I've seen hot spots develop in just a few hours - they are just so nasty. And if they were crusted over it does sound like an infection was brewing. While we think taking off the "goober" doesn't make sense - it does if you want to give the skin a clean, fresh start on healing. I'm sure the butt isn't feeling super great right now, but hopefully in a day or so he'll start to feel like normal.

Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Lisa... yeah.. he is still pretty upset today and is not wanting anyone to touch him really... Hopefully the cream will heal the nasty stuff... The vet said she didnot want to give antibiotics in the form of pills since it was very localozed on one area.. I knd of wish she did though, cuse its murder trying to get the cream on him... he is not happy.. 

Ryan


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Just checking to see how the Beamer Man is doing-hope he gets to feeling better each day-probably also a little miffed at you for putting stuff on him. Give him a hug and tell him we are sending him get well thoughts


Pat
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Beamer. Hot spots are no fun. I haven't dealt with any on my Havs but our previous pup, Maggie had one. I agree that taking off the scabby gunk is a good idea so that the spot can be cleaned and the meds given a chance to work. Sending healing thoughts and cyber hugs to Beamer.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh Ryan, sorry Beamer is not doing better today. Jasper is my boy who gets his glands expressed. and yes he drags his but before and for a few days after--but then he is fine. Vets do a better job than groomers, but I find there is more but scratching after the groomer than the vet. I think for two reasons, one, the groomer does not do a thorough expression, and two I think the shaving also makes them itch... (I mean have you ever shaved down there?) 

Get better soon Beamer!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh no, poor Beamer! Maybe you can give him a fav treat after applying the cream to take his mind off of it. I hope he is all healed up soon. Maybe you can learn how to groom him yourself? :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ryan, sorry to hear about poor Beamer. Sending him tons of good wishes and healing wibes. :hug: Poor baby!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is still outof sorts today for the most part. He does not want anyone to pick him up and pet him for to long. We played outside for a bit and he got out a few laps of RLH.. But then it was time to put his cream on and ofcourse he freaked out and is not talking to me right now... ughhhh

Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> I think for two reasons, one, the groomer does not do a thorough expression, and two I think the shaving also makes them itch... (I mean have you ever shaved down there?)
> 
> Get better soon Beamer!!!


:biggrin1:

Ryan you bring out the x-rated in all of us!

Get well Beamer!:grouphug:


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Poor Beamer! I hope he feels better soon! Maybe you can have someone distract him with treats and toys while you put the cream on


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi, checking in to see if the cream is starting to work...just a little worried about poor Beamer. I hate skin conditions.

I had a bassett/Keeshond mix who had so many neck folds that he was always getting infections. Finally the vet removed 4" of skin and said it was the biggest plastic surgery he'd ever done. He never had another infection again and was so much happier. Any chance that Beamer has loose skin around his neck that you need to pay special attention to keep drier?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is getting more happy now it seems.. still gets upset when he sees the cream come out.. lol 

He does not have any loose skin that I know of.. everything seems about right...

Thanks for thinking of him!! 

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

glad Beamer is happier today!!! that is a good sign.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad he's happier today! Another new thing I learned, anal glands??? Ewww! How do I know if they need to be "expressed"? (I don't think I really want to know exactly what that is!) Neither the vet or groomer has mentioned this to me so maybe it's not an issue with Scooter??? Do I need to ask anyone about this?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Apparently most groomers do it while they have your dog. I just found that out the other day!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:frusty:I've had two yellow labs that got "hot spots" and the vet told me it was food allergies. Just thought I'd throw that it to muddy the waters a little....:doh::hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, just checking in...How are The Beamster's lesions? healing up?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Missy,

Yeah, its pretty much all healed up now. Unfortunatly, that area had to be shaved.. 

One good thing out of this is he now wears a collar and is walking soooo much better than I ever thought possible! Like in an actual straight line 90% of the time.. WOW!?!?! 

Thanks for checking up on this!

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hey, great news Ryan. Glad the Beamer is better. Nice side benefit about the leash walking too. Is it because you switched from a harness?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Beamer!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I guess its because of the switch? He pulled afew times at first and felt a choke which he has never felt before i guess? now he does not pull anymore?? lol

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ryan, I know a number of dogs who quit pulling once they go on a regular or martingale collar. It's so much better if you can teach them not to pull. I had a trainer once who insisted that young dogs not wear a harness - it can really mess with their shoulder area in a developing dog according to him. I don't have a research reference, so don't quote me, but it makes sense.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Beamer said:


> He also seems very sad/quiet since being home from the groomers on Saturday... Does anyone else havs act differently after grooming?


I only took Cuba to the groomers once - it was about two weeks ago (he will be 14 weeks tomorrow). He was lethargic for the rest of the day afterwards. I would have sworn they drugged him, But I'm told they don't do that type of thing. The groomer said he was a wiggler and he really is. I tried to "dremel" his front paw and he yelled and squirmed like I was murdering him. Hopefully he will get better.


----------

